# The Lido, Kent, June 2010



## Vertex (Jun 19, 2010)

Tried our luck down at the Margate Lido and things were in our favour. One of the dampest places I've ever been without a doubt! Also, some of the moodiest seaside weather imaginable.

Not the glitziest of pictures due to taking most by torchlight to avoid drawing attention to ourselves with flashes. 

Visited with Flame and a totally convincing fake phone call. 





































































Thanks for looking and (hopefully) liking!

Vertex


----------



## krela (Jun 20, 2010)

I love lidos, it's such a shame they're all dying. 

Looks like this one hasn't been open for a loooong time?


----------



## sonnet (Jun 28, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE the last photo.


----------



## hydealfred (Jun 28, 2010)

The last photo looks like the end of the world is nigh  Superb shot.


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 28, 2010)

The best report Ive seen from here..love the tiled signage and I too love the final pic.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tasty....I believe it was closed after Thanet district council were sued for millions after a lad was paralysed following a badly placed dive. Someone might want to check that out though. Brilliant pics - as a man of kent I can confirm that the weather is mostly like it is in that last picture, most of the time!


----------

